

Show HN: Weaver, a fast and scalable store for dynamically changing graphs - dubey
http://hackingdistributed.com/2014/12/16/introducing-weaver/

======
evincarofautumn
This reminds me of the approaches used by garbage collectors on object
graphs—reorganising the graph to improve locality, and ensuring consistent
views despite a concurrently running mutator. I wonder if other GC algorithms
would be applicable to graph stores.

~~~
dubey
Interesting analogy! Specifically, which gc algorithms did you have in mind?

~~~
evincarofautumn
Dunno, just speculating. Generational GCs use the observation that most
objects die young. A generational graph store can use the observation that
most accesses are to new objects—generally true of social graphs. You can move
objects that are frequently accessed together into the same region, which some
moving GCs do in order to obtain better cache behaviour, or evict infrequently
accessed objects to “cold nodes” which you treat as the worst-case slow path.
You can prefetch objects that you intend to traverse during the evaluation of
a node program. And so on.

------
uptown
For anyone interested in graphs and mesh-networks, there's another relevant
article on HN today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8762063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8762063)

Hasn't popped to the front-page yet, but I found its contents interesting.

